# cleaning copper



## probe zilla (Mar 22, 2006)

I was wondering what is the best way to clean copper after tumbling.  also if not changing oxides, just polishing, do you even have to clean copper. I have just cleaned my copper it took about 1 hour to clean 50#  well I guess it is clean , I sifted the copper in water with dawn in it , then rinsed with fresh water. Is there a better way??


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Mar 23, 2006)

if your going to just polish no need to wash it. keep your copper separate, cutter and polish
 I have used muratic acid mixed in water 1/2 cup to 1 gallon water and just rinsed it, I mean i have a bucket on a bucket with tiny holes in the bottom and run the water through it, I never let it stand in the acid water. then i use hot water to finish it off, I only do this if i need to use some copper i had used for cutting.
 make sure you get all the soap off or you will have a real mess to clean up, when you open your tube it make just explode and shot the mixture all over you and everything else.

 rick 
 www.bottletumbling.com


----------



## probe zilla (Mar 23, 2006)

thanks for heads up,  My tumbling machine will tumble 4 bottles at a time.  sometimes I have 2 bottles cutting and 2 polishing, I have been just dumping all of the copper from all 4 tubes into the same bucket after tumbling. then cleaning it. should i seperate the cutting copper from the polishing copper ?[8|][8|][8|][8|][8|][8|]


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Mar 23, 2006)

Zilla, I have 7 tubes rolling and I mix them all together. I made a wash box with 2 layers of fine window screen (approx 14" X 14" with 4" high wooden sides) , this fits in the bottom of my basement laudnry sink.. I then take warm water and spray the copper with a garden hose sprayer till it runs clean..... No problems.. this might not work however if you are running a cutter more course then say 1200. Jar Doc says the 1200 will break down after 2 weeks to a polish, in fact some folks will use the 1200 and let it roll for 3 to 4 weeks and no need to add the polish. I personally have not tried it as I like to turn the bottle in the base stopples every 3 days or so because the suspension points wont get a polish contact... Happy tumbling! Taz


----------



## probe zilla (Mar 24, 2006)

hey taz thanks for info. I tried using screen, but after 4 or 5 cleanings the screen breaks. but it seems to work well and screen is not very expensive.  I haven't tried building a box , sounds like a good idea.                                                                                                                                                                 


                 KNOWLEDGE IS POWER

                 [8|][8|][8|][8|][8|][]


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Mar 24, 2006)

Yes aluminum screen does not hold up well, steel is better and copper or stainless steel  the best... I like the double screen in case you have a blow out it doesnt go down the drain or elsewhere! Taz


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Mar 24, 2006)

I have had to pull the P trap under my kitchen sink twice! [] It still, however, is the best way to clean your copper. Just gotta keep a sharp eye out on the screen![]


----------

